# TOC to skip Santa Rosa in 2011



## Appendage (Dec 28, 2006)

Boo! No Tour of California in Santa Rosa next year! What's all that Levi's Gran Fondo money gonna go for now?

http://www.amgentourofcalifornia.co...ounced-for-2011-amgen-tour-of-california.html


----------



## Sagebum (Dec 9, 2001)

That is a shame..no Santa Rosa. Looks like we get the start in South Tahoe. I have heard that our club, Alta Alpina may have a volunteer role at Stage 1...hope so.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

If the helicopters/planes can fly the Tahoe stage is going to be amazing to watch on the TV ... and great for promoting that area of California (and Nevada).

It'll be interesting to see how Stage 4 wends its way from Livermore to San Jose, and whether it will include Sierra Road. Mt Baldy will be the Queen stage - finally, a mountain top finish that is actually at the top of a mountain!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

If the helicopters/planes can fly the Tahoe stage is going to be amazing to watch on the TV ... and great for promoting that area of California (and Nevada).

It'll be interesting to see how Stage 4 wends its way from Livermore to San Jose, and whether it will include Sierra Road. Mt Baldy will be the Queen stage - finally, a mountain top finish that is actually at the top of a mountain!


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

Wish they made stage 1 as Stage 2, and stage 1 from Sac to Tahoe.

They are doing 1.5 laps around the lake.

I'll probably catch something in tahoe, and spend a few bucks at some wineries around solvang.


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

Sounds like Tahoe will be the most fun to watch and Livermore to San Jose the most convenient. I think we should take the mtbs and go to Tahoe.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm bummed there's no Peninsula portion. Oh well.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

Appendage said:


> Boo! No Tour of California in Santa Rosa next year! What's all that Levi's Gran Fondo money gonna go for now?
> 
> http://www.amgentourofcalifornia.co...ounced-for-2011-amgen-tour-of-california.html


good question. i hope it goes into the pot for the next time we're considered.


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

moschika said:


> good question. i hope it goes into the pot for the next time we're considered.


Fat Cyclist posted on his blog that it will start in Santa Rosa next year. Don't know if its true, a rumor or a joke. He did spend time with Levi last week, so who knows.


----------



## .steve (Jul 13, 2005)

EBrider said:


> Fat Cyclist posted on his blog that it will start in Santa Rosa next year. Don't know if its true, a rumor or a joke. He did spend time with Levi last week, so who knows.


The local SR paper "Press Democrat" reported this as well, that the start of the '12 ATOC will be in Santa Rosa. Great news!

http://www.pressdemocrat.com/article/20101007/ARTICLES/101009652/1411/topics05?Title=Santa-Rosa-to-host-Amgen-start-in-2012


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

I would be surprised the race is finalized this early for 2012. In the past they have not done that until after the previous years race is well over.


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

*There you go:*

Looks like its official: http://www.pressdemocrat.com/articl...a-Rosa-to-host-Tour-of-California-start&tc=ar

Santa Rosa commits $580,000 to host start of 2012 Tour of California
PD FILE, 2010

By Kevin McCallum
THE PRESS DEMOCRAT

Published: Wednesday, January 12, 2011 at 8:25 a.m.
Last Modified: Wednesday, January 12, 2011 at 9:38 a.m.

Santa Rosa formally agreed this week to host the start of the 2012 Tour of California, a proposition that will be three times more costly for the community but promises a bigger economic boost.
Related Links:

* Tour of California to skip Santa Rosa in 2011, but start race there in 2012

After hosting a stage of the tour for five years from 2006 to 2010, the tour is skipping Santa Rosa entirely in 2011. But the nation’s premiere cycling event will come back in a big way in 2012, agreeing to let the race begin in Santa Rosa.

“This is a whole new race for us and brings with it a whole new set of responsibilities,” said Raissa de la Rosa, a program specialist with the city’s economic development department.

Instead of a stage event that lasts a day and a half, the tour start is a far more involved affair. Riders and tour organizers begin arriving eight days before the race, increasing the number of hotel nights and meals needed for the event.

There will also be galas and international press conferences and other downtown events leading up to the May 13 race start.

“This is a tremendous opportunity for our community,” Mayor Ernesto Olivares said.

The City Council unanimously authorized City Manager Kathy Millison to sign the agreement with tour owner AEG Sports. The deal calls for the city to commit to spending $580,000 on the event, far more than the $190,000 cost of hosting a stage. 

The higher cost is expected to be borne largely by fund-raising and corporate sponsorships. The city already has pledges for 40 percent of the requirement: a $120,000 commitment from Bike Monkey publishing and special events company and from Santa Rosa professional cyclist Levi Leipheimer’s King Ridge GranFondo cycling event. The city’s Business Improvement Area has also pledged $100,000 to the event.

The city expects to raise the balance from corporate sponsors, de la Rosa said.

Because of the increased length of time that teams, event organizers and visitors will be spending in the city, de la Rosa estimated the economic impacts of the race start at $6.8 million, including the creation of nearly 70 jobs and the generation of $81,500 in taxes.

Leipheimer, who attended the council meeting, has given the city “incredibly valuable” guidance for securing the right to host the start, de la Rosa said.

The route for the race has not been determined.


----------

